# My African Pygmy Hedgehogs.



## no one (Feb 19, 2018)

Prikkel is a leucistic Hedgehog with dark eyes. Born on 12 August 2016.


----------



## no one (Feb 19, 2018)

And here is my new baby, Egeltje. He is a leucistic with ruby eyes. Born on 23 December 2017.


----------



## ColleenT (Feb 19, 2018)

Love Hedgies!! They are illegal here in PA, which is stupid, bc they cannot survive outside.


----------



## wellington (Feb 19, 2018)

Too cute. We used to have one. Some laws make no sense. In fact most of them.


----------



## wellington (Feb 19, 2018)

How did you get them? Most people I thought won't ship if illegal?


----------



## no one (Feb 19, 2018)

I am from the Netherlands. They are not illegal here. *smile*


----------



## lisa127 (Feb 20, 2018)

They are not illegal here in ohio. I've always wanted one.


----------



## no one (Feb 20, 2018)

They are special little creatures!! I love having them... Just like Tortoises, but different. Lol


----------

